# BNR GTX14 Turbo Kit



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

Everyone who has run it has loved it. You make some serious power at the top end where this car lacks it. One of our members as spinning tires in 3rd gear with it. Worth every penny. Don't forget the valve springs...

Sent from my STV100-1 using Tapatalk


----------

